# quote test



## PurpleMonkeyDish (Dec 28, 2003)

blah, blah, blah


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDish (Dec 28, 2003)

qqqqqqqqqq


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDish (Dec 28, 2003)

test


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDish (Dec 28, 2003)

PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> qqqqqqqqqq





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> blah, blah, blah


test two


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDish (Dec 28, 2003)

PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> blah, blah, blah


in between



PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> qqqqqqqqqq





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> test


all three


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

test


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> blah, blah, blah





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> qqqqqqqqqq





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> test


Ah, now I've got it!!!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> blah, blah, blah





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> qqqqqqqqqq





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> test


Ahhhh, click each one you want to quote. The red means it is chosen and then hit quote on the last one and it all comes down to a new post. :up:


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

waldingrl said:


> Ah, now I've got it!!!





betts4 said:


> Ahhhh, click each one you want to quote. The red means it is chosen and then hit quote on the last one and it all comes down to a new post. :up:


Exactly!!!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

waldingrl said:


> test





waldingrl said:


> Ah, now I've got it!!!


They should have made the 'quote marks' look like the tivo guy!


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> qqqqqqqqqq





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> test





betts4 said:


> Ahhhh, click each one you want to quote. The red means it is chosen and then hit quote on the last one and it all comes down to a new post. :up:





betts4 said:


> They should have made the 'quote marks' look like the tivo guy!


Thanks for explaining how it worked. I was clicking the multi-quote button in frustration hoping that a reply text window would spawn.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDish (Dec 28, 2003)

waldingrl said:


> Ah, now I've got it!!!





betts4 said:


> Ahhhh, click each one you want to quote. The red means it is chosen and then hit quote on the last one and it all comes down to a new post. :up:


Looks like the three of us learned something new today


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> blah, blah, blah





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> qqqqqqqqqq





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> test


Thanks PMD for these brilliant words of wisdom!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDish (Dec 28, 2003)

waldingrl said:


> Thanks PMD for these brilliant words of wisdom!


I should put that in my sig even though it would really be out of context. I will never have any _actual_ brilliant words of wisdom.


----------



## TiMo Tim (Jul 20, 2001)

PMD said:


> blah, blah, blah


yada yada yada, quoted manually from Default skin (sorry for the hijack)


----------



## TiMo Tim (Jul 20, 2001)

someone said:


> yada yada


Quoted manually using Mobile skin.


----------



## TiMo Tim (Jul 20, 2001)

TiMo Tim said:


> Quoted manually using Mobile skin.


Seems to be better now-- whenever I "manually" quoted posts, usually using the mobile skin, the spacing inside the quote box was very tight, similar to the way it looks in the mobile skin, but this was even in the default skin.

Nevermind, carry on...


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> blah, blah, blah





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> qqqqqqqqqq





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> test





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> test two





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> in between
> 
> all three





waldingrl said:


> test





waldingrl said:


> Ah, now I've got it!!!





betts4 said:


> Ahhhh, click each one you want to quote. The red means it is chosen and then hit quote on the last one and it all comes down to a new post. :up:





waldingrl said:


> Exactly!!!





betts4 said:


> They should have made the 'quote marks' look like the tivo guy!





Steve_Martin said:


> Thanks for explaining how it worked. I was clicking the multi-quote button in frustration hoping that a reply text window would spawn.





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> Looks like the three of us learned something new today





waldingrl said:


> Thanks PMD for these brilliant words of wisdom!





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> I should put that in my sig even though it would really be out of context. I will never have any _actual_ brilliant words of wisdom.





TiMo Tim said:


> yada yada yada, quoted manually from Default skin (sorry for the hijack)





TiMo Tim said:


> Quoted manually using Mobile skin.





TiMo Tim said:


> Seems to be better now-- whenever I "manually" quoted posts, usually using the mobile skin, the spacing inside the quote box was very tight, similar to the way it looks in the mobile skin, but this was even in the default skin.
> 
> Nevermind, carry on...


Sorry, I just had to do it, hey, make a game of it, the next poster quoting every post that precedes it before the thread balks


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDish (Dec 28, 2003)

PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> blah, blah, blah





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> qqqqqqqqqq





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> test





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> test two





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> in between
> 
> all three





waldingrl said:


> test





waldingrl said:


> Ah, now I've got it!!!





betts4 said:


> Ahhhh, click each one you want to quote. The red means it is chosen and then hit quote on the last one and it all comes down to a new post. :up:





waldingrl said:


> Exactly!!!





betts4 said:


> They should have made the 'quote marks' look like the tivo guy!





Steve_Martin said:


> Thanks for explaining how it worked. I was clicking the multi-quote button in frustration hoping that a reply text window would spawn.





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> Looks like the three of us learned something new today





waldingrl said:


> Thanks PMD for these brilliant words of wisdom!





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> I should put that in my sig even though it would really be out of context. I will never have any _actual_ brilliant words of wisdom.





TiMo Tim said:


> yada yada yada, quoted manually from Default skin (sorry for the hijack)





TiMo Tim said:


> Quoted manually using Mobile skin.





TiMo Tim said:


> Seems to be better now-- whenever I "manually" quoted posts, usually using the mobile skin, the spacing inside the quote box was very tight, similar to the way it looks in the mobile skin, but this was even in the default skin.
> 
> Nevermind, carry on...





Sherminator said:


> Sorry, I just had to do it, hey, make a game of it, the next poster quoting every post that precedes it before the thread balks


I wonder if there's a limit to how many replies you can quote?


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> I wonder if there's a limit to how many replies you can quote?





Sherminator said:


> Sorry, I just had to do it, hey, make a game of it, the next poster quoting every post that precedes it before the thread balks





TiMo Tim said:


> Seems to be better now-- whenever I "manually" quoted posts, usually using the mobile skin, the spacing inside the quote box was very tight, similar to the way it looks in the mobile skin, but this was even in the default skin.
> 
> Nevermind, carry on...





TiMo Tim said:


> Quoted manually using Mobile skin.





TiMo Tim said:


> yada yada yada, quoted manually from Default skin (sorry for the hijack)





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> I should put that in my sig even though it would really be out of context. I will never have any _actual_ brilliant words of wisdom.





waldingrl said:


> Thanks PMD for these brilliant words of wisdom!





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> Looks like the three of us learned something new today





Steve_Martin said:


> Thanks for explaining how it worked. I was clicking the multi-quote button in frustration hoping that a reply text window would spawn.





betts4 said:


> They should have made the 'quote marks' look like the tivo guy!





waldingrl said:


> Exactly!!!





betts4 said:


> Ahhhh, click each one you want to quote. The red means it is chosen and then hit quote on the last one and it all comes down to a new post. :up:





waldingrl said:


> Ah, now I've got it!!!





waldingrl said:


> test





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> in between
> 
> all three





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> test two





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> test





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> qqqqqqqqqq





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> blah, blah, blah


I don't know, but it looks like you can quote in any order that you like.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> blah, blah, blah





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> qqqqqqqqqq





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> test





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> test two





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> in between
> 
> all three





waldingrl said:


> test





waldingrl said:


> Ah, now I've got it!!!





betts4 said:


> Ahhhh, click each one you want to quote. The red means it is chosen and then hit quote on the last one and it all comes down to a new post. :up:





waldingrl said:


> Exactly!!!





betts4 said:


> They should have made the 'quote marks' look like the tivo guy!





Steve_Martin said:


> Thanks for explaining how it worked. I was clicking the multi-quote button in frustration hoping that a reply text window would spawn.





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> Looks like the three of us learned something new today





waldingrl said:


> Thanks PMD for these brilliant words of wisdom!





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> I should put that in my sig even though it would really be out of context. I will never have any _actual_ brilliant words of wisdom.





TiMo Tim said:


> yada yada yada, quoted manually from Default skin (sorry for the hijack)





TiMo Tim said:


> Quoted manually using Mobile skin.





TiMo Tim said:


> Seems to be better now-- whenever I "manually" quoted posts, usually using the mobile skin, the spacing inside the quote box was very tight, similar to the way it looks in the mobile skin, but this was even in the default skin.
> 
> Nevermind, carry on...





Sherminator said:


> Sorry, I just had to do it, hey, make a game of it, the next poster quoting every post that precedes it before the thread balks





PurpleMonkeyDish said:


> I wonder if there's a limit to how many replies you can quote?




You have included 9 images in your message. You are limited to using 8 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again.

Images include use of smilies, the vB code


----------

